# Cleito tank



## outlaw_cloud (26/3/16)

went down to sir vape in Durban to pick up a new tank for my ijust2 and a new e-juice, all i knew was that i wanted a different tank as apposed to the standard ijust2 tank thanks to Craig and john i walked out of sir vape with a new cleito tank and a bottle of urban grape thanks for the awesome service again. if anyone hasn't been down to sir vape in durban yet i highly recommend it awesome atmosphere, service and a awesome vibe all round plus a sweet chill spot up stairs which i haven't been to yet but here its awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (31/3/16)

So how are you liking this tank Outlaw?


----------



## outlaw_cloud (31/3/16)

CosmicGopher said:


> So how are you liking this tank Outlaw?


the tank is amazing im using 0.4ohm coil in it which is amazing however i have picked up a few points with this tank. 

1. i get the occasional spitback which suprised me as iv watched other videos of this tank and they never had spitback on theirs but its no huge problem would of been nice if a spitback guard was included in the coil like in the ijust2 tank 

2. way too much airflow i mean waaaaaaaay to much this tank has massive airflow even for me i found myself atleast closing it off to halfway on my ijust2 tank i had the airflow open all the way. 

3. i have noticed that i have had a small i mean very small leak coming through the airflow holes but thats not a huge problem either as its so small. 

4. the airflow ring is very lose ill sometimes put it in my pocket or in my car when im driving and find that the airflow is either opened up all the way or closed off completely would of been nice if aspire had made it a little bit more stiff that being said also when you vaping and this is for pen style mods box mods im not sure if this would apply but when vaping make sure your fingers dont touch the ring because its slow loose it moves very easily and someimes you wont notice the movement either. 

5. and this one is subjective but for me i would of liked it if aspire included some kind of markings just above the airflow ring like you get on a ruler just so you can tell where you had the airlfow open at because of the loose movement of the airflow ring.

that being said the aspire cleito is an amazing tank remember im using it on a ijust2 mod but you can use it on other box mods that compatible too

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## outlaw_cloud (31/3/16)

just a quick update on the above for the cleito tank i definitely have to make sure the airflow valves are closed to prevent leaking through them noticed today juice leaked out of the airflow holes probably due to it sitting in a hot car though


----------



## CosmicGopher (1/4/16)

Yeah, I've been curious about this tank, alot of people are loving it. Lol, I learned my lesson with the hot car, even tho I was only in the shop for 15 minutes, even with the windows cracked open, freaked me out how fast that mod and tank got!


----------



## outlaw_cloud (1/4/16)

Yes exactly but awesome tank and mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (5/4/16)

Hey there. I just got the cleito tank today and boy she is a beauty. I also tested it on my ijust2 mod and it vapes nicely and makes a nice and compact vape. But... the 0.4 coil has decent flavour on this mech mod, it really starts to shine between 50 to 55 watts so when the time comes to upgrade keep this tank and maybe get something like the evic vtc mini or cuboid and u will never look back!


----------



## outlaw_cloud (5/4/16)

Nice! I'll do that for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000 (5/4/16)

I am in my fourth week on my first 0.4ohm coil. I have never had a coil last this long without losing flavour. It really keeps up with chain vaping as well. I screw the parts on very gently without forcing it and I fill it very slowly and not too full and I have had no leaking issues. I'm not very clued up with batteries, @outlaw_cloud and @Schnappie could either of you please tell me is this tank fully compatible and safe to use with iJust2 battery, say in place of an iJust tank? I have been a bit confused regarding the iJust2 battery because certain tanks work better at different wattages, and also I want to be sure that it's safe..


----------



## Schnappie (6/4/16)

M5000 said:


> I am in my fourth week on my first 0.4ohm coil. I have never had a coil last this long without losing flavour. It really keeps up with chain vaping as well. I screw the parts on very gently without forcing it and I fill it very slowly and not too full and I have had no leaking issues. I'm not very clued up with batteries, @outlaw_cloud and @Schnappie could either of you please tell me is this tank fully compatible and safe to use with iJust2 battery, say in place of an iJust tank? I have been a bit confused regarding the iJust2 battery because certain tanks work better at different wattages, and also I want to be sure that it's safe..


Hi @M5000 
The tank is perfectly safe to use with the ijust 2 mod just not with the 0.2 coil as I think its rated down to 0.3

With the 0.4 coil you will get around 44 watts which is decent clouds and flavour though not as good as around 50-55 watts IMO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/4/16)

Well to get onto the first thing. 
@Sir Vape always has great service and trust me. They never leave you hanging. I have never been to their shop and am miffed about that, but to compensate, I play some good music, go online to their website, and vape while I order online. Then just to complete the process, I WhatsApp Craig with questions. Feels like I'm there.


----------



## Nightwalker (6/4/16)

As for the tank. I had a chance to play around with it. I won't go buy one as its not my personal style. Pls note. That's my preference and nothing on the tank.
It is a well built girl. She doesn't spit at u if you vape hard and fast, slow long drags and she will love you.
As for leaking, besides then ijust tank, IMO, I've yet to find a tank that doesn't leak or sweat a bit. Even my majestic griffin-rta sweats after a hard session. But never leaks.
Main thing is.. If you are happy, vape on brother, see you in the clouds


----------



## outlaw_cloud (6/4/16)

@M5000 I was worried about compatibility too but when I went to @Sir Vape Craig assured me the cleito tank is perfect for the ijust2 battery and it's fully safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (6/4/16)

Thanks very much for the replies @outlaw_cloud and @Schnappie . That is very helpful I've been struggling to find reliable info about tanks for the iJust2 battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (6/4/16)

@M5000 not a problem also just be careful on what tank you get if you intend on using it on the ijust2 mod because some tanks and coils need more power 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (6/4/16)

M5000 said:


> Thanks very much for the replies @outlaw_cloud and @Schnappie . That is very helpful I've been struggling to find reliable info about tanks for the iJust2 battery.


I can tell you. If @Sir Vape says it works, it works. The man knows his stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (6/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I can tell you. If @Sir Vape says it works, it works. The man knows his stuff


Completely agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

